# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Chrysoperla carnea, Crisopa.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días esta vez os presento un insecto de la familia Chrysopidae., Crisopa (chrysoperla carnea), las fotos siguen siendo de Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría, como se puede ver no están realizadas a campo abierto las he realizado junto a una  lámpara y que con seguridad ha sido atraída la Crisopa hacia su luz, este insecto es un depredador generalista (ácaros, pulgones, etc.) en estado larvario, mientras que en estado adulto no se alimenta o lo hace de sustancias azucaradas.

Los adultos de crisopa son de color verde pálido con largas antenas y ojos compuestos amarillentos con una apariencia delicada.





Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, vuelvo a subir una foto de Chrysoperla carnea, Crisopa. Esta foto está realizada en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla la cual normalmente estoy situado, con esto queda constatado que crisopa se puede encontrar tanto en la sierra Norte de Sevilla como en la zona costera de Huelva. 



Un saludo. Francisco.

----------

